# Steal head fly patterns



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Do any of you guys know of any fly patterns that are good for steal head would like to try to tie some.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

If Im swinging in the current I use woolybuggers in olive, black and white and olive/white clousers if the conditions are good. If the water is cloudy I use big intruders with a lot of flash and contrast.

For nymphing I have the most success on egg patterns and sucker spawn but sometime pheasant tail nymphs and stone flies are the ticket.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say Toobnoob nailed it. There can be many variations of the flys he mentioned here. I'm a big wooly bugger fan myself. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I only swing for steelhead - typically using intruders, pick yer pocket, lady gaga, and other 3-4" rhea/ostrich/maribou type patterns.

However, wooly buggers in all colors, single eggs, sucker spawns, bead head nymphs all work as well.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> I only swing for steelhead - typically using intruders, pick yer pocket, lady gaga, and other 3-4" rhea/ostrich/maribou type patterns.


Glad I'm not the only one! All I've been tying this summer. 

Not familiar with pick yer pocket or lady gaga patterns though


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! All I've been tying this summer.
> 
> Not familiar with pick yer pocket or lady gaga patterns though


Here you go! Copy of these

http://www.flyfishusa.com/flies/stl-fav-ws-flies.htm


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

jbcunnin said:


> Do any of you guys know of any fly patterns that are good for steal head would like to try to tie some.



Actually just about any wet fly you use for stream trout or smallmouth's will work for steelhead. I swing streamers up to about 5 inches long and dead drift nymph's down to size 16 depending on stream conditions and temp's.


----------



## flyguy1951 (Aug 22, 2014)

From my days in Mi I still like wigglers in white, and green. Sizes 6 and 8 work well. Fish woolies in green and brown, The egg patterns are always in my box.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

For the woolly buggers what size? 6, 8, 10, 12?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

AC_ESS said:


> For the woolly buggers what size? 6, 8, 10, 12?


Size 4-8, 2XL hooks


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks I was about to place an order at bigyflyco.com. I have on order wooly buggers and cooper johns. Any others I should buy and what sizes? Remember I am a newbie lol So I have no idea what 2xl hooks are.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

AC_ESS said:


> Thanks I was about to place an order at bigyflyco.com. I have on order wooly buggers and cooper johns. Any others I should buy and what sizes? Remember I am a newbie lol So I have no idea what 2xl hooks are.


It has to do with the length of the shank versus the length of the hook. A 2X will have a shank twice as long as the hook beneath it. a 3X will have a shank three times as long, etc.

You can use up to 4x for wooly buggers if you really want to. I have found that simple size 4/2x or 6/2x with a .5"-1" tail of maribou works just fine. Feel free to add a 2-4 strands of short krystal flash if you want to as well.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

For steelies, you want a hook that is 2X or 3X strong. So there is less chance they bend out during the fight. Or use salmon hooks. Trust me, you don't want to tie a dozen or buy a dozen awesome looking flies, then have the first steelie you get on bend one out. You will lose confidence in all the flies and throw them out.

Rickerd


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Box of fairly simple patterns that are very effective. Most of these ties take 5 min or less. These are the flies im using when I dont feel like losing intruders and spey flies that take forever to tie. Notice basically half the box is wooley buggers.... because they work


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Iggy what size are those? Also what are some of the names on the left?


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Steelhead Alley Outfitters has excellent blog posts for fly tying. Here is the link:

http://steelheadalleyflytying.blogspot.com/


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Most range from sz 4 to 10. On the left are some funny bunny emerald shiners and leeches. Also some iceman minnows, zonkers, and some soft hackle variations.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Tie eggs, lots of them in different patterns, colors, and sizes. Sucker spawn, glo bugs, nuke eggs, crystal meth, bead eggs, etc.

I know it's not sexy, but I tied lots of different flies for years until I realized that they ALWAYS like eggs. Spring, fall, winter, it doesn't matter. Most days I fish two eggs on a tandem rig.

All the stuff I tie now is quick and easy.


----------

